# Know any good breeders in Australia or Hawaii?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

I may want to get another baby in the future (not for another 2yrs) and I'd like to start looking into breeders now. We have a big move coming up and Australia is really our only wise choice due to rabies issues in Hawaii if we didn't find a breeder there. If we would get a puppy from pretty much anywhere else they would have to sit in quarantine for 120 days or be 10 months old until all proper testing would be completed and I *really love* the puppy stage! I want to go black and red or sable. I would prefer german working lines but show lines are okay too. I do want the parents to be titled and the breeder actively working their dogs. If anyone can be of help, please let me know!







TYIA


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Did you move from PA?????????????

Lee


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

You might also try Guam as it is a rabies free island as well. Dean has some very good friends there that imported a few really good working line dogs (several of them served out their quarantee at our home) as well as a few puppies that stayed with us until 9 months of age.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumDid you move from PA?????????????
> 
> Lee


Not quite yet. But yes, we will be. 

And I'll look into Guam as well!

Thank you.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm in NZ, just over the ditch from Aussie.








I have imported dogs from Australia previously, and we are currently proud to be home to the lovely Lola <Imp Aust>

Please pm me, and I will help you as much as I can with breeders.

Cheers,
Anita


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AnitaI'm in NZ, just over the ditch from Aussie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly recommend and respect Anita's dedication to the breed and would definitely take her up on her offer.


----------

